# Removing a plastic Henckels handle - Advice please



## Astrowood (Mar 22, 2016)

I have been asked to put a new wooden handle on this knife. While I have done many full tang rehandles, I am not sure what to expect when I take the plastic off this one. Has anyone taken such a handle off before ? Any comments would be great.





[/url]Henckels for rehandle sm by Astrowood, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 22, 2016)

Not worth the time.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2016)

Or effort.

Not trying to be dismissive, by why would you want to do this?


----------



## jessf (Mar 23, 2016)

If a friend has requested a wood handle, then by all means go for it. You will likely find a tang with either holes or serrated edge to hold on to the plastic.


----------



## strumke (Mar 23, 2016)

Many reasonably priced options out there that would perform WAY better than that knife and come with a wood handle. Fujiwara, tanaka, tojiro, etc.

After the time and effort of cutting the old handle off and making a wooden one, $75-$150 would get them a substantially better product that can be further upgraded if they really wanted a custom handle in the uture


----------



## Lawman (Mar 23, 2016)

Dremel and small torch
A lot of work
Very small tang inside


----------



## jessf (Mar 23, 2016)

If you have a bandsaw the process shouldn't take more than a minute or two. Do not use a torch unless you want a goopy mess and you inhale toxic fumes.


----------



## Astrowood (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.

The value of the knife is not a consideration. The Gentleman that has asked me do do the work is a successful business man in the food industry locally. As he told me, he has a lot of nice knives in his collection - whatever they may be is not for me to say. The knife pictured here is the knife that he used through cooking school, and he would like the work done for reasons other than financial.

As someone else has said, I suspect that the tang is probably "wide", with holes in it. I will likely use a frame tang method, as that would be the easiest. Cutting parallel to the blade on a band saw to remove the handle sounds good to me - Thanks !


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2016)

Be sure to post pictures when you are done!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 23, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Be sure to post pictures when you are done!!



+1

Yes please do, would be an interesting WIP thread


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 23, 2016)

This is going to be interesting to see when its all said and done, you keep us updated, I have one of those with a black handle I bought in junior high that I still use to this day.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 24, 2016)

"As someone else has said, I suspect that the tang is probably "wide", with holes in it. I will likely use a frame tang method, as that would be the easiest. Cutting parallel to the blade on a band saw to remove the handle sounds good to me - Thanks ! "

I think you may actually find that it is actually a rather small and short stub tang with maybe two holes drilled in it to allow the plastic to get a grip. If you are going to make a handle for it, I think a hidden tang handle would be your best bet. The tang may actually be less than 2-3 inches long. The rest being injection molded plastic. Good luck and have fun with it. If using a bandsaw just don't let it get too hot. the plastic will melt and gum up your blade.


----------

